# Almost done with DP 1.0 Still can't figure out what I want to do.



## mpelletier92 (24 Oct 2015)

Hi all,

I'm presently on an ACISS DP 1.0 that'll be done by November 13 and I'd like to know if I'll have the chance to see what IST and CST looks like when I'll be posted at my unit. The course has become so short in time that we haven't seen anything about it and I'd like to know which one to choose. I don't know if I'm gonna have the chance to choose but I'm hoping.

I still don't know what I'm gonna do when I'll be at my unit but I just want to be prepared and know where I want my career to go. I know that as a fresh 1.0 private I won't be asked to do much (compared to others) and that I don't have to worry about it right now but if you guys could give me an idea of where to look or which questions to ask it would be appreciated.

My posting will be at Valcartier, Qc if this helps you.

Thanks for your answers, I won't be able to reply for a while since we're going in the field the whole week for the final exercise.


----------



## Gbert84 (24 Oct 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------



## mpelletier92 (25 Oct 2015)

Thanks Gbert84 for the PM I'll reply to you in PM aswell.

Any information you guys are giving me is really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mpelletier92 (6 Nov 2015)

Is it possible to work with CSTs right from the beginning of my posting?


----------

